# Low entry equals no leg???



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just heard that there are only 30 entries total in obedience at our upcoming shows. I was told that if there are no more than 6 entries in a class, you will not get a leg (provided a team passes). I've not heard that one before, is it true? I can't find my rule book, so I turn to the experts.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I have not heard of this ever. I have been in classes with less then 6 dogs and have gotten legs before.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Someone told you wrong...I think there was a rule like that decades ago but now you can be the only one in the class and earn a leg. The only times numbers count are when going for OTCH points and wins.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Phew! Thanks. Jodie, that's what I was thinking, I could see it counting against OTCH points. 

I'm sad the entries are so low, as they will probably not have obedience next year, but glad that we should get over at a decent time and there won't be as many to watch our debut.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope. In fact my first trial ever with Fisher I was the only one in the class....first trial -- "group stays" were ME!
The rule is, in order to count for OTCH points and wins there must be at least 6 entrants in Open B and 3 in Utility B.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the low turn out for the club. When is the show? I am heading to Spokane for the 3 day show on Memorial weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If that were true... I feel really sorry for Novice A people.  

Most novice A classes I watched last year only had 1-3 people competing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the low turn out for the club. When is the show? I am heading to Spokane for the 3 day show on Memorial weekend.


Mothers Day weekend down here in Klamath.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally wrong info.. As others have posted.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Not true in Canada, that is for sure!
I wonder if the person was thinking of conformation where you need a certain number of dogs in each class to get pointed.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well here are the entries for the classes Doo and I are entered in. 

On Saturday, there are 3 Beginning Novice B, 4 Novice B, and 10 Rally Novice B. 
On Sunday, there are 3 Beginning Novice B, 3 Novice B, and 11 Rally Novice B. 

Should be over quick!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

This is so exciting!! I look forward to your news on the show!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good Luck Laura!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Gabby is playing agility again this weekend too.


----------

